# Jacking Up a Trailer?



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

floor jack---bottle jack---scissor jack

never a vertical/lever car jack---accident waiting to happen

if jack will not reach use a block of wood to increase lift+++++++++++support w/ blocks or jack stand when height is reached

safety first

from a victim of if it can happen it will


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Block opposite tire to prevent movement.
Position jack under axle as close to spring as possible.
Lift tire clear of ground.
Block axle in position, don't trust the jack to stay up.

If your jack doesn't have enough vertical range, put a block under it.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

What about if I need to change the springs? Am I stuck lifting the frame?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Last time I changed the springs I just used the tongue jack.
Cranked the tongue low as she'd go.
Jackstands at the rear corners of the trailer, they were way in the air.
Then cranked the tongue up as high as she'd go.
Both wheels were off the ground.
Trailer frame was supported by the jackstands and the tongue jack.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Last time I changed the springs I just used the tongue jack.
> Cranked the tongue low as she'd go.
> Jackstands at the rear corners of the trailer, they were way in the air.
> Then cranked the tongue up as high as she'd go.
> ...


I love it. That's what I'm going to do . Hopefully I can get the old parts off this weekend and pick up the new ones. Must be completed before next Friday. I need to go on a pre-study fishing trip or I'll go insane.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

just cut off the old parts and replace em less aggravation
otherwise

pb penetrator oil and air ratchet

may the force be w/ you!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Hopefully I can get the old parts off this weekend and pick up the new ones.  Must be completed before next Friday.
> I need to go on a pre-study fishing trip or I'll go insane.


too late......


----------

